# My journey continues...Sage Oracle



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

So having a whirlwind last 48 hours whereby I sold my Compak K6 grinder via gumtree and I dropped off my modded Gaggia Classic to a fellow member on route to collect my new machine: a Sage Oracle. Total investment in new machine £60. Bargain.

It was in very good condition, apart from a bit of scuffs from general use. A good clean and a black sharpie to sort edges out.

The plan is to stick to it as is and get used to it, and maybe get the wife confident in using it also.

I cant be more pleased as i can venture into a dual boiler set up, and a auto steam wand.

Kindest

Mohammad


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

£60!!! That has to be the most cost effective upgrade, ever.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

NickR said:


> £60!!! That has to be the most cost effective upgrade, ever.


I agree, all happened within 48 hours, sold grinder via gumtree, then sold my gaggia on here, delivered gaggia and collected the oracle in one journey to amd from.. crazy saturday it was.


----------



## adamr100 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great machine for £60. That's unreal.

The automagical milk function looks really interesting. I've had a play with one before but I'd love to hear your thoughts/results.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

adamr100 said:


> Great machine for £60. That's unreal.
> 
> The automagical milk function looks really interesting. I've had a play with one before but I'd love to hear your thoughts/results.


Cost 375 but topped up 60 on top of what i got for my gaggia and grinder.

So far the auto frother is a revelation. Ive mainly ysed almond milk and used full fat milk also. Does what it says on the tin, silky textured milk.

I can see why the machine is priced what it is new, alot if functions. Yes the grinder is the weak point but im no expert and does the job for me.

Mo


----------



## Tlong (Apr 1, 2019)

How have you been getting on with it so far? Really interested in picking one up if ever possible


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Tlong said:


> How have you been getting on with it so far? Really interested in picking one up if ever possible


Hi,

Loving it so far.

Ive messed up @ronsil settings somehow so had a slight issue with the auto tamping.

Resolved as I reset the machine, and changed one of the tamping parameters.

You must bear in mind you cannot amend the dose, unless you start messing with the internals which at this stage i dont want to do.

My dose was 24g, but after resetting its down to 22g.

Steam wand is awesome and literally leave it to itself to do its thing.

Mo


----------

